# Help, I am trying to find a ladder, please someone !!



## 123276 (May 8, 2009)

Hello,

I have just joined the forum as we have a lovely 1998 Swift Kontiki and my children and wife love it... We take a month off every summer and head for Corsica, its such a great time, however I have a real problem.

Someone has damaged the rear ladder, it is a single piece stainless steel, factory fitted one, I thnk a lorry must have reversed into it in the car park the other day, I am so annoyed :evil: 

Can anyone help me locating a new one or second hand, are there any spares or braking companies that can help?

Great to read all the articles and hope to meet some of you in the UK over the summer.

We have even been sking in ours and it was great fun!

Thanks for such a great site.

Cheers for now

Aidan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi and welcome. 

It would be difficult to source one from a breakers yard. not as many motorhomes as cars! You could try Swift directly - they are a member on here. If you subscribe your £10 you could contact them by a PM - supply your chassis number - they may have parts going back 10 years.

good luck


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Depending on how badly it is damaged it may be possible to repair it alternatively you may be able to fit a F iamma ladder in its place.

If your passing pop in and we will have a look and advise.

Peter


----------



## 123276 (May 8, 2009)

Hi guys and thanks for the welcome, its very much appreciated.

We have only had "Marvin" for two years, this is our 3rd holiday abroad this year, we nearly sold him in September as we were gassed in him at Dijon and they stole everything, right down to my childrens clothes and toys... scum bags, I hope they burn, sorry but as you can imagine it has really affected us, left stranded in the middle of France with nothing but a smile to wear and no money, just awful.

Still don't let the B&&^$£ards get you down as they say, I won't let them get the better of us, I now have a heavy duty ratchet strap and I strap the door from the inside from one handle to another, that way no one can get in!!!

The joke is, I have a sign company _(direct link advert removed by Moderators)_and I have offered to make some signs free of charge to put at the ports to warn people and what precautions to take,...guess what, the port authorities won't let me do it, I mean I ask you what is the world comming to,.. Sorry for the rant but you are the only people that would understand our concearn.. DO NOT STAY AT MOTORWAY SERIVICE CAR PARKS USE BONA-FIDE CAMPSITES!

Anyway, thanks for the offer Peter, my brother lives in Robertsbridge and although I live in Hampshire I was bought up in Kent and know it well (I know its technicaly Sussex but you know what I mean)

I will try and get over to you soon.

Do you fit rear cameras as mine seems to have gone kaput!

Thanks agian guys.

Alll the best

Aidan.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Joe and welcome!

Just one point, you may find that the Mods remove your link to your own company, strictly advertising is forbidden, it depends how they look at the link in context to the content.

That said, I hope you manage to sort out your ladder, I'm sure someone will have a resolve.

TR5


----------



## 123276 (May 8, 2009)

Hi TR5

What a great car, I have a 1965 Sunbeam Tiger, a 1954 Sunbeam Talbot Alpine, and a 1953 Sunbeam Talbot 90 Coupe.

I have had a TR5 a genuine UK car and a lovely 26k miles from new TR6, I love Triumphs, I also race a 1960 Humber Super Snipe in the Classic Masters series, its pre 1960 saloon car racing as they have at Goodwood.

I also have a classic car business, but I won't advertise.

Thanks for the reply, its great to talk to other motorhome people.

Cheers

Aidan.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

joeandmary said:


> . . . We have only had "Marvin" for two years, this is our 3rd holiday abroad this year, we nearly sold him in September as we were gassed in him at Dijon and they stole everything, right down to my childrens clothes and toys...
> 
> . . . DO NOT STAY AT MOTORWAY SERIVICE CAR PARKS USE BONA-FIDE CAMPSITES!


Can you actually PROVE you were all 'gassed' ? . . this subject has come up so many times & every time medical experts have stated that its impossible to 'gas' anyone inside a motorhome & then get in to steal, they would have to be equiped with self contained breathing apparatus.
BUT - you quite right is saying "DO NOT STAY AT MOTORWAY SERIVICE CAR PARKS" - but not right in only suggesting campsites . . practically 99.9% of motorhome owners who go across the Channel use the network of small village / town Aires with very little problems; Wherever you are here in UK or abroad you still have to take precautions & be aware.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Oh Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo, not the dreaded gas tales again :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> joeandmary said:
> 
> 
> > . . . We have only had "Marvin" for two years, this is our 3rd holiday abroad this year, we nearly sold him in September as we were gassed in him at Dijon and they stole everything, right down to my childrens clothes and toys...
> ...


There we go again, there just has to be something happening to these peeps, experts saying its impossible???????? out of interest is there any mention of gassing on French and German M/H forums?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

joeandmary said:


> I will try and get over to you soon.
> Do you fit rear cameras as mine seems to have gone kaput!
> Thanks agian guys.
> Alll the best
> Aidan.


Hi Aidan,

Yes we fit cameras, maybe its fixable, one never knows.

If you haven't been down our way for a couple of years, watch out for the new speed camera just by the pub as you come into Johns Cross, 30mph and you are going downhill!

peter


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi Aidan

It's great to hear from another classic car enthusiast, there are three other's that I know of on this site.
If (no, when, if you have not already) you join MHF we can PM (private message) any information which is not relevent or allowed on the open forum.

It would be good to have a small rally somewhere for those into, or interested in, classic cars, and bring the car/s along as well! 

Take no notice of some of the posts in reply to your "gassing", it is a very contentious issue, most saying it is impossible, I just read and keep quiet, and keep an open mind!

Hope you join soon, so that we can share and exchange "classic" views.

rgds,
Michael


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

joeandmary said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just joined the forum as we have a lovely 1998 Swift Kontiki and my children and wife love it... We take a month off every summer and head for Corsica, its such a great time, however I have a real problem.
> 
> ...


I have a brand new ladder I ordered for my 2001 Kon Tiki - it took over four months to come by which time I'd changed my motorhome. It's never been unpacked and is in the garage somewhere - but as I remember it isn't stainless but powder coated white. Perhaps it's not the same as yours. Post a photo of yours on the van and I'll compare it - if I can find mine ! (you should see the state of my garage!)


----------



## 123276 (May 8, 2009)

Ok, now I am upset, for anyone to suggerst that we were not gassed in some way has either:

1. Never travelled in Euriope recently.

2. Not watched the national press / tv

or 3. Just don't want to accept the facts.

YOU WILL GET GASSED AND THIS IS HOW THEY DO IT ACCORING TO THE FRENCH POLICE AND THEIR DEPARTMENT OF TOURISM, WHO NOW HAVE PUT UP SMALL SIGNS WARNING YOU!!!!

They use fly spray, yes fly spray!!!!!!

This only works if your windows are open, which unfortunately ours were because it was so hot and our air con only works off the mains.

They lean in and spray you in the face, this will put you out for about 30mins to an hour depending on your age etc, this is what the police chief told us in Dijon.

We found the evidence by our window on the ground in the morning, an empty can, no finger prints, no surprise there.

Yes we were niaive, stupid and dumb but ask yourself this:....

How could someone manage to break the door locks, enter our motorhome, ransack (and I mean ransack) all the cupboards and drawers, steal everything including clothes, DVD's, CD's etc, open the glove box, open all the cupboards above our heads, take the cases from undre our bed without any of us waking up ?????

This is how flys are killed by it, it basically suffocates them.

NOW YOU KNOW, ITS TRUE AND ACCORDING TO UK IMMIGRATION AT CALAIS IT HAPPENS BETWEEN 3 AND 5 TIMES A WEEK AT PEAK SEASON.

IT IS NOT SAFE TO STAY ANYWHERE OTHER THAN A CAMPSITE, THAT IS FACT.

Sorry but you are wrong, very wrong but do carry on staying at service areas maybe you won't believe it until it happens to you!

Thanks

Aidan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Spray*



joeandmary said:


> Ok, now I am upset, for anyone to suggerst that we were not gassed in some way has either:
> 
> 1. Never travelled in Euriope recently.
> 
> ...


Fly Spray, not heard of that but have heard mentions of EasyStart or EasiStart.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*French & German*



Codfinger said:


> vicdicdoc said:
> 
> 
> > joeandmary said:
> ...


I Speak a reasonable amount of French and do use some French and some technical German French & German websites I read, though I do not contribute due to level of either language. However, I have never yet come accross any mention of Gas Attacks but have read stories of German and Dutch campers being attacked or attempted robberies.

Maybe Boff or someone could confirm this?

Trev.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Guess what Teemyob the OP has just confirmed it !!! it`s called personal experience.

Wyn


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Personal Experience*



wynthesurfer said:


> Guess what Teemyob the OP has just confirmed it !!! it`s called personal experience.
> 
> Wyn


Hello Wyn,

I was not discounting the OP, just never heard of flyspray before, Easystart yes.

We have our own Personal Experiences of attempted robberies and attacks which you can read here too.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

It sounds like you are from the French tourist board,promoting campsites :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Anyone seen these signs,warning of gas attacks :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## 123276 (May 8, 2009)

All you have to do is go to the local Aire stops and they are clearly there warning of breakins and robberies, they direct you to not stay at them!

No I am English, I do not promote French campsites, what I do promote is the safety of my family and others like me.

Do you post replies like this just tom get a reaction???


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I've absolutely no reason to disbelieve Aidan, and all he's trying to do is help other people avoid going through what must have been an horrific experience for him and his family.

Can we now get this thread back to trying to help Aidan find a new ladder or repair his damaged one?


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

joeandmary said:


> Ok, now I am upset, for anyone to suggerst that we were not gassed in some way has either:
> 
> 1. Never travelled in Euriope recently.
> 
> ...


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

joeandmary said:


> Ok, now I am upset, for anyone to suggerst that we were not gassed in some way has either:
> 
> 1. Never travelled in Euriope recently.
> 
> ...


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Okay*



joeandmary said:


> Ok, now I am upset, for anyone to suggerst that we were not gassed in some way has either:
> 
> 1. Never travelled in Euriope recently.
> 
> ...


Okay we can look for the ladder but first,

1 Always Traveling Around Europe
2 Do Occasionly watch TV and rarely read the Press 
3 Remain open minded

With regard to 2, If you see anything on TV or read it in the press does this mean it has to be true?

Trev.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

joeandmary said:


> Ok, now I am upset, for anyone to suggerst that we were not gassed in some way has either:
> 
> 1. Never travelled in Euriope recently.
> 
> ...


I'm not doubting your word, Aidan, so please don't jump down my throat; but fly spray doesn't suffocate flies - it actually contains a chemical that paralyses their neurological system - that's why they lose co-ordination and buzz around on their backs for a while before actually dying. This chemical isn't dangerous to humans - obviously it can't be as otherwise they wouldn't use it. If fly spray works on humans they way you describe it, it's more likely something to do with the propellant. I know they used to use butane as a propellant (an aerosol used to make a superb mini flame thrower - didn't I see James Bond or someone use one in that way?) but I think that's been banned now and they use some sort of inert non-inflammable gas. Maybe - just maybe - that's it?

Completely off topic but …. how many people were asleep in your van at the time and - as it's a comparatively a big van - which berths were occupied?

And now to steer this post back ON topic - PM me with photos of your damaged ladder and I'll see if it's compatible with the one I have, if I can find it. That's if you're at all interested of course ……


----------



## 123276 (May 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well let's put this to bed now, just for the record, there were two adults and 2 children, all bunks were occupied, door lock was prized open and all the curtains and fly screens were up or drawn.

All overslept untill about 10am in the moring which is unheard of for my children, they normally get up at 6.00am !!! 

All felt sick, me and wife had stinking headache and the local police chief told us that this is what they had been doing AND using; The left over can by the rear bunk window was not there when we went to bed.

That's it, I will not ponder any more on the subject let's called it closed and chalk it down to experience or to be fair in our case inexperience.

Thanks to all of you who have shown an interest either way, at least it got the subject back on to the Forum and it makes folk aware that this MIGHT OR COULD MAY BE POSSIBLY HAPPEN BUT THEN AGAIN MAY NOT.

I think that covers all the bases...

Thanks again everyone.

Cheers

Aidan


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi again Aidan, I told you so via a PM !!! 
I for one will not renew my membership on such a clicky site thats full of knowitalls.

Just hope most of them do not turn up at a campsite I might not frequent.

Wyn.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

joeandmary said:


> I think that covers all the bases...
> 
> Thanks again everyone.
> 
> ...


Except ,,,,, for your original question about replacing your rear ladder .... which you haven't mentioned since .... :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Frequenting*



wynthesurfer said:


> Hi again Aidan, I told you so via a PM !!!
> I for one will not renew my membership on such a clicky site thats full of knowitalls.
> 
> Just hope most of them do not turn up at a campsite I might not frequent.
> ...


Hello Wyn,

Don't be like that, some people may be "Clicky" and it is noce to have knowitalls, come in very hand. Lots of very clever, very helpful and extremely friendly people on here.

Look at the poster the other day willing to give away a free Air conditioner!

I needed some silver screens, could not get in-touch with manufacturers. A member off here sent me some sale or return without me having to pay anything up-front. Brand new they ended up costing me 1/4 of what they normaly would. Saved a fortune.

Go on renew and stay.

Happy and safe travels,
Trev.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> joeandmary said:
> 
> 
> > I think that covers all the bases...
> ...


Sorry Aidan - I didn't notice that you'd PM'd me ! I was beginning to think I was invisible :lol:


----------

